# A Glock doin' what Glocks do



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

A buddy snapped this yesterday using my SLR camera. One of the coolest real (aka no Photoshopping) gun pictures I have ever seen. Everything is as it happened, from the sand flying off the gun (which was not planned - I had sent it down in the sand so I could give him the camera), to the smoking shell. It's a G19. Figured I'd share...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool picture but you need to down size it just a little.:smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Well then you can't see the detail...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Cool pic, would have been better without the obstructive text though.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

LH shooting righty?

Interesting hand position. Thumb over thumb.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Cool pic, would have been better without the obstructive text though.


I do that on most pictures I post, here or otherwise. I've had people 'steal' my photos and use them on their personal websites or advertisements without my permission.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

submoa said:


> LH shooting righty?
> 
> Interesting hand position. Thumb over thumb.


No, I am a righty - regardless of the watch. That's just what's comfortable for me.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I could barely see it because some gangbanger put a "Spartan" graffiti on it. Nice.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Spartan said:


> I do that on most pictures I post, here or otherwise. I've had people 'steal' my photos and use them on their personal websites or advertisements without my permission.


Your photo? Didn't you "steal" it from your buddy? :mrgreen:

Great shot, only thing missing is the bullet coming out of the barrel.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that what Glocks do? Good gosh man----I was hoping to see a catastrophic explosion of worldly proportions!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Is that what Glocks do? Good gosh man----I was hoping to see a catastrophic explosion of worldly proportions!


:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> Your photo? Didn't you "steal" it from your buddy? :mrgreen:
> 
> Great shot, only thing missing is the bullet coming out of the barrel.


He forfits all rights by using _my_ $1,000 camera :smt082


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Ram Rod said:


> Is that what Glocks do? Good gosh man----I was hoping to see a catastrophic explosion of worldly proportions!


Sorry, not a 40 only a 9 mil. That would make for a pretty awesome picture.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess if the camera can catch the empty, and stop the action with that kind of clarity, it could catch the bullet too. Have you ever caught the bullet in a pic?


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Really nice.
Congrats for the picture:smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Great picture! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

R.J.Adams said:


> I guess if the camera can catch the empty, and stop the action with that kind of clarity, it could catch the bullet too. Have you ever caught the bullet in a pic?


No. This is as close as I've ever come...


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are some great pics, how do you manage to snap the pic at the perfect time?


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry for bumping this thread. But i think those pics are just amazing.

Good work.


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been looking for some pictures like the ones above. Great shot.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

*What kind?*

What kind of camera did you use? I'm just curious because I'm an amateur photographer who shoots weddings and some other things every now and then. I'm currently using a Nikon D90, but I think a D700 is coming down the pike as I have about 6 weddings lined up come May and June. Anyway, I think it would be darn near impossible to catch a bullet exiting the barrel. Most cameras can go to 1/4000 or 1/8000 of a second, but it would be an incredible strike of luck to catch the actual bullet. Just a thought...I'm sure someone has. I'd love to see!!!!


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

i think on youtube they have some videos of super super slow mo for a lot of stuff. like a bullet hitting a water balloon and the rubber snaps away instantly..but the water is still in the shape of the balloon.

edit: (if you wanted to check that out)


----------

